
Opinion: Google and Congress Botch an Opportunity - tareqak
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2018-12-11/google-and-congress-botch-chance-to-help-the-public
======
llampx
My opinion is that this (having CEOs of big companies appear before Congress
in televised sessions) is mostly just theater, meant to appease the masses. I
remember when Mark Zuckerberg was in front of Congress or some committe and
all he had to do was repeat "my team will look into this" and he didn't have
to answer any hard questions.

If we want to hold tech companies accountable, we should realize that
politicians these days are either incompetent to do any real hard questioning
themselves, don't care or are paid to look the other way. Looking at all these
televised sessions its a rare politician that asks actual hard questions.

